# Canon Canonet QL17 G-III aspect ratio?



## cigrainger (Apr 22, 2007)

Is the aspect ratio of this camera 16:9 like Leica or regular 4:3? Are there any non-Leica rangefinders with the 16:9 aspect ratio?


----------



## Steph (Apr 23, 2007)

The Canon Canonet QL17 G-III uses 35mm film to take 24x36mm negatives so the aspect ratio is more like 3:2.

I am not aware of film rangefinders (Leica or not for that matter) having aspect ratios of 16:9 or 4:3.


----------



## Don Simon (Apr 23, 2007)

cigrainger said:


> Is the aspect ratio of this camera 16:9 like Leica


 
Are you sure you're not thinking of the compact _digital_ Leicas?


----------



## usayit (Apr 23, 2007)

I did a quick search on the internet regarding the 16:9 aspect ratio. Everything regarding that ratio points to movies and video.

http://www.rexer.com/cine/oar.htm

HDTV has is 16:9


----------

